# Brembo brake kit with yellow calipers?



## CPISH (Apr 27, 2003)

I want to buy a brembo brake kit with yellow calipers. Every where I look has only red, silver, or black. I don't want to paint them myself. Anyone know where I can get this


----------



## porn8069 (Feb 12, 2001)

*Re: Brembo brake kit with yellow calipers? (CPISH)*

http://www.ecstuning.com/stage...2024v
they are porshe calipers, but yellow. just another option...


----------



## CPISH (Apr 27, 2003)

*Re: Brembo brake kit with yellow calipers? (porn8069)*

Thanks a lot Chris, those look even better!


----------



## porn8069 (Feb 12, 2001)

*Re: Brembo brake kit with yellow calipers? (CPISH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CPISH* »_Thanks a lot Chris, those look even better!









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mahmgb (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: Brembo brake kit with yellow calipers? (CPISH)*

And if you really wanted the Brembo's, http://www.awetuning.com has them. They are Lotus calipers.
Personally, I like the ECS stage III bbk the most. That's what I'm going with when I can save up enough money.


----------



## CPISH (Apr 27, 2003)

*Re: Brembo brake kit with yellow calipers? (mahmgb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mahmgb* »_And if you really wanted the Brembo's, http://www.awetuning.com has them. They are Lotus calipers.
Personally, I like the ECS stage III bbk the most. That's what I'm going with when I can save up enough money.


Yeah I agree I think I am going to go with that bbk also. Would yellow calipers look good on a reflex silver gti? I can't decide if I should go with yellow or red? what do you think.


----------



## mahmgb (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: Brembo brake kit with yellow calipers? (CPISH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CPISH* »_

Yeah I agree I think I am going to go with that bbk also. Would yellow calipers look good on a reflex silver gti? I can't decide if I should go with yellow or red? what do you think.

Personally, I think red and silver are an awesome combination. I'll be getting the red calipers when I do this. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

